
Sketches Revealed Underneath Leonardo's 'Virgin of the Rocks' - ohjeez
https://www.cnn.com/style/article/leonardo-da-vinci-sketches-revealed-scli-gbr-intl/index.html
======
simonebrunozzi
If you are curious about this kind of stuff, I recommend reading [0] and
watching a TED talk [1] about a very interesting research to try to unveil the
most important painting ever made by Leonardo, the "Battaglia di Anghiari".
[2]

Michelangelo and Leonardo were asked to paint large (7x17 meters, or ~ 23 x 56
feet) murals depicting two important battles (the Anghiari one being assigned
to Leonardo). The "cartone" [3] used by Michelangelo survived to this day. [4]

[0]: UC San Diego Researchers in Florence Explore New Ways to Search for Lost
Leonardo Mural

[1]:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/maurizio_seracini_the_secret_lives...](https://www.ted.com/talks/maurizio_seracini_the_secret_lives_of_paintings?language=en)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Anghiari](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Anghiari)

[3]:
[https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cartone_(arte)](https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cartone_\(arte\))
(couldn't find the one in English)

[4]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Cascina_(Michelangel...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Cascina_\(Michelangelo\))

------
benryon
Already posted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20696525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20696525)

~~~
dang
On HN it doesn't count as a dupe if the story hasn't had significant attention
yet, and the convention is to only link to threads that got some comments.
Otherwise people click, feel shortchanged, and get ornery.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

